# 22 Mag for Squirrels?



## turkey_tom (Mar 11, 2003)

Won a 22 mag. a few years back. Have not fired it yet. Was wondering if it is too much gun for squirrels? Thinking about trading for a 22. Thoughts?


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

Used one for more years than I want to admit to.......scope and head shots...overkill.....maybe but I always grabbed the mag instead of the reg 22...


----------



## turkey_tom (Mar 11, 2003)

Thanks Dan. Visualizing and cracking up. Just as I expected.


----------



## SNAREMAN (Dec 10, 2006)

Stick with solid bullets and you should be fine


----------



## Elk5012 (Mar 27, 2008)

Thats what I use, can't say it does anymore damage than a .22 long.


----------



## jward (Feb 16, 2009)

SNAREMAN said:


> Stick with solid bullets and you should be fine


 

jward


----------



## BirdieShooter (Feb 7, 2010)

It seems like somebody was making a 28 grain .22wmr but I think it might have been JHP. The lighter round might still be worth trying out though. Could have been Winchester?


----------



## ridgewalker (Jun 24, 2008)

I, also, have used a .22mag for years. It has a more flat trajectory than the .22 so I have an easier time making head shots especially when using a brace like a bipod.


----------



## kingfishcam (Jul 16, 2002)

Before I started shooting them with the bow, I used a .22 mag. It is a bit heavy when you get a rib cage shot.


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

I inherited my dads 22 mag and was considering taking it squirrel hunting and actualy hunting squirels with it!


----------



## jacktownhooker (Apr 7, 2007)

wally-eye said:


> Used one for more years than I want to admit to.......scope and head shots...overkill.....maybe but I always grabbed the mag instead of the reg 22...


 nothing like a head shot at 70 yards !....they dont even know they are dead yet...takes 2-3 seconds before they figure it out :lol:
i like it as it was practice for my muzzle loader with eye hand coordination with scope

this year im trying the air gun and scope though to see if i can get more squierrels per blast without waiting half hour or more for them tree monkees to come back out


----------



## killakovach (Aug 20, 2010)

I only use a 22Mag for squirrels.It gets the job done.I use the winchester polymer tips.


----------



## predator_caller (Aug 29, 2006)

Definately a great choice for squirrells, but i always carry one just in case i run across something bigger that is in season.. say a coyote, or ****, or what have you. Just my way of thinking.!
enjoy it anhow.


----------



## turkey_tom (Mar 11, 2003)

All,

Thanks for the great feedback. Looking forward to using it this year.:lol:


----------



## JBIV (Jan 29, 2004)

Turkey tom, check your PM box.


----------



## portagelaker (Mar 3, 2008)

I was thinking about trying mine out with hollow points on the family of red squirrels that like to drop nuts on my head and get the entire forest upset whenever they see I'm on stand :lol::evil:.


----------

